# Granit Chief 2 vs. 4



## Stachel (14. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich wollte mir in den nächsten Tagen das Granite Chife bei Rose kaufen. Jetzt bin ich in der Zwickmühle 2 oder 4. Ich möchte ein All Mountain mit welchem ich auch gut einen Alpencross fahren kann und mein wöchentliches Mountainbike Pensum hier im bergischem Land abreißen kann.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob der Preißunterschied gerechtfertigt ist, kann mir von euch jemand helfen der mehr technik ahnung hat als ich.

http://www.roseversand.de/comparison/compare/

die unterschiede die ich sehe ist das das 2 was schwerer ist, 2 hat die Rock Shox Revelation RL 150 mm, dass vierer die Fox Talas RLC FIT 150 mm (ist das ein großer unterschied Qualitätsmäßig?) verschiedene Laufräder und verschiedene Parts wie Lenker und Sattel.

Bitte um schnelle empfelungen
Gruß Stachel


----------



## -MIK- (14. August 2011)

Das 4er ist natürlich etwas hochwertiger ausgestattet, der Hauptunterschied ist halt die Gabel. Ich persönlich stehe total auf die Fox Talas. Da schwöre ich Stein und Bein drauf. Anderen Leuten ist das Ding zu unsensibel, was ich so nicht kenne (kann an meinem Kampfgewicht liegen=0) ).

Unterm Strich werden beide Bikes funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stachel (14. August 2011)

Okay dir Gabel, ist gefühlssache, am besten bei einer probefahrt ausprobieren! Bei dem Canyon nerve am 6.0 hätte ich die fox gabel und der preis ist auch klasse! Ist der rest der oarts bei canyon und rose granite chife 2/4 vergleichbar?
Gruß Stachel


----------



## -MIK- (14. August 2011)

Tjoah, auch das ist Geschmackssache, ich mag für meinen Teil die Formula von den Rose Bikes lieber als die Avid Bremsen. Die drei Bikes sind alle technisch einwandfrei und zu tollen Preisen zu haben. Wenn Du Dir aber mal das Afterbuy Paket ansiehst, dann liegt Rose ganz klar vorne.

Was Service betrifft ist Rose für mich die europäische Referenz. 

Das ist z.B. ein Ding, worauf ich achte, wenn sich die ausgewählten Bikes auf dem gleichen Niveau befinden.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. August 2011)

Find das 4er auch hochwertiger, wobei die Revelation keine schlechte Gabel ist.
Wenn ich richtig lieg kann man die Revelation nicht absenken was natürlich bei der Talas ein plus Punkt wäre. 
Tja ob AVID oder Formula beide Bremsen haben ihre Macken (und die sind nicht ohne). Am besten den unverschämten Aufpreis von 100 für die XT Disc draufzahlen.
Ich persönlich bin heilfroh das meine Formula RX von meinen Bike verschwunden ist und gegen die XT getauscht wurde.


----------



## Mithras (14. August 2011)

doch, im Zoom isses die absenkbare Revelation RL 3P Air.. hab ich in meinem Radon verbaut,  is ne klasse Gabel, recht sensibel und absenkbar von 150mm auf 120mm ...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. August 2011)

Ah doch. Ich hatte auch schonmal im Zoom geschaut aber das U-Turn nicht gesehen.
Das ist der Plus Punkt der Talas wieder wech


----------



## Stachel (15. August 2011)

Okay ich werde mich nochmals beraten lassen und dann entycheiden! Ich denke das graite chife 4 kat die beste preis leistung, aber ich werde die gabeln nochmals direkt vergleichen. Und scram x9 und shimano xt ist ja qualitativ kein unterschied?


----------



## Mithras (15. August 2011)

die hat nochnichmal U-turn sondern ne Absenkfunktion alà Talas-Gabel ... Hebel umlegen = Gabel runter ... Hebel wieder zurück = Gael hoch


----------



## -MIK- (15. August 2011)

Ähnlich wie das ATA System von MZ?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. August 2011)

Achso, ist dacht die Absenkfunktion ist genauso wie bei meiner alten Recon 351.
Die Gabel hatte ich nur einmal abgesenkt und dann nie wieder. Das runter gedrehe war ja absolut nervig.

Ob einen XT oder X9 besser taugt muß man selber entscheiden. Ich war immer ein Verfechter von Shimano und dann hab ich Sram X9 getestet und war begeistert.
Was wohl besser sein soll ist der XT Umwerfer weil er besser mit Schlamm umgehen kann. Ist aber nur hören sagen und ne Feststellung weil viele Hersteller die Parts so verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (15. August 2011)

Wenn das ATA auch so ähnlich funktionert wie das Talas System von Fox, dann ja


----------



## Stachel (16. August 2011)

Also ich habe zugeschlagen, es ist das Granit Chief 4 XT geworden.
Die Fox Gabelhat sich für mich einfach überzugender angefühlt.
Ich bekomme die komplette 2012 XT Gruppe, da die alte schon ncht mehr zu haben ist, und trotzdem 15% aufs Bike. ich freu mich total, liefertermin ist so gegen ende September,ich habe den Shimano SPD PD-M 647 dazu genommen.
Was haltet ihr von den Pedalen und welche Schuhe würdt ihr mir empfälen für den All Mountainbereich?
Hab einen 90mm Vorbau und den 690 Syncros Lenker genommen, sonst ist alles wie im Katerlog.
Gruß Stachel


----------



## psycho82 (16. August 2011)

@ Stachel

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und das die Wartezeit nicht zu lange wird

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2011)

Na gratuliere 

Ist ja geil mit den 2012 XT teilen, hätt ich auch gerne ..

Ich würd nen breiteren lenker nehmen !
Cheers
George


----------

